# National Haunters Convention: TONS OF UPDATES



## TheMonsterMaze (Feb 11, 2004)

Numerous Updates: National Halloween, Horror, Haunted House and Hearse Convention

Valley Forge Pennsylvania
May 5th-8th, 2011

Discount Hotel Information:
http://www.nationalhauntersconvention.com/hotel.htm

The Floor-Plan is now online OVER 100 VENDORS
http://www.nationalhauntersconvention.com/nhcfloorlayout.pdf

Seminars are now online
http://www.HalloweenUniversity.com

Horror Movie Screenings are starting to come in:
Film: Dead Matter
...Date: Thursday, May 5
Time: 9:00pm
Cost of Admission = ** FREE**

Details:
Join Edward Douglas for National Haunters Convention's "Thursday Night Meet N Greet" sponsored by Black Buggy Baking and Midnight Syndicate. A great place to relax and hang out before the convention, this FREE event starts at 6pm with light food, entertainment, and Midnight Syndicate giveaways. A special screening of "The Dead Matter" will begin at 9pm. Edward will also be on-hand at the Midnight Syndicate booth throughout all three days of the convention (May 6-May 8).

The convention organizers have requested that you register for this free event. To do so please visit:
http://www2.nationalhauntersconvention.com/Product.aspx?id=CONVMEET

Website: http://www.thedeadmatter.com/

----------------------------------------------------------

Film: Return of the Ghostbusters
Date: TBA
Time: TBA
Cost of Admission = ** FREE**

Details:
The mile high city is rocked when an ancient Egyptian menace comes to town, and the Denver Ghostbusters must return to save the universe once more. In this sequel to the internet cult hit Freddy VS Ghostbusters, the boys in gray find themselves up to their eyeballs in spooks, as a greater threat looms on the horizon...

A talented cast and crew made up entirely of volunteers (see also: fanatics) worked over the internet and across borders for over two years. Featuring dazzling special effects, an original score, and an engaging story inhabited by quirky characters, this feature length film is a truly one of a kind fan made experience.

Website: http://www.returnoftheghostbusters.com/

----------------------------------------------------------

Film: Devils Crossing
Date: TBA
Time: TBA
Cost of Admission = TBA

Details: Independent Post-Apocalyptic Action Zombie Western
Nuclear war has ravaged the world. The remnants of humanity fight to survive, taking refuge in bleak settlements. The undead wander the earth, slaves to their blood-lust, or perhaps some higher power? The tattered town of Celestial sets the stage for the greatest battle of the New Dark Age! A score that must be settled and a reckoning that has been 235 years in the making...

Shadrach a man who watched his life burnt to the ground! Left for dead, having sold his soul to the devil with his last dying breath. A slave to the devil... Born again as a "Soul Collector". Now centuries later Shadrach fights to be freed from the chains of the demons that torment him. To regain his soul and save the lives of an entire town he must fight the living dead as hell literally rises from beneath!

Website: http://www.devilscrossingmovie.com/


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*OOOOh!! WE missed out on Transworld - so this looks like a great alternative!! Thanks for posting!*


----------



## Julianne (Jun 16, 2009)

Sooooo wished I could make it down to Pa to the convention this year, meeting some fellow HF members would be so cool! Just way too much happening here at home right now. Oh well, there is always next year.


----------



## TheMonsterMaze (Feb 11, 2004)

**discount* hotel information*

*DISCOUNT* HOTEL INFORMATION


Click Here for ONLINE Reservations for the Scanticon!
https://reservations.ihotelier.com/c...&hotelID=11984
Then type in your attendee code: Halloween

-----------------------------------------

Click Here for Online Reservations to the Radisson!
http://www.radisson.com/haunt11

- Then enter the arrival date and departure date.
- Then in the box "promotion" type HAUNT
- This will bring you to the National Haunter Convention Rate
- Book your reservations.

-----------------------------------------

Further instructions may be found here:
http://www.nationalhauntersconvention.com/hotel.htm


----------



## MizLiz (Aug 17, 2009)

My boyfriend and I are thinking about attending this year. Never been to any convention. Any tips for this one? What's not to be missed?

We're just regular people with a cemetary that pops up in our yard once a year.

Thanks!


----------



## TheMonsterMaze (Feb 11, 2004)

*What not to miss MizLiz...*

MizLiz, 

We pride ourselves on maintaining our website, 
as you can see from previous posts, we offer quite alot
(and there tons of things that we have available that I haven't even touched upon.)

My best advice is check out our website, and watch every video, and you will see all the cool stuff we have to offer.

http://www.nationalhauntersconvention.com

Plus, with over 100 vendors (quite a few of which have *NEVER* sold to the general public before (they normally only go to wholesale tradeshows, not cash and carry conventions...) You will find wicked cool stuff that you've never been able to purchase before at really low prices (no retail markup - no shipping and handling, etc) 

Looking forward to meeting you at the convention !

Michael


----------



## zombygurl (Jun 15, 2009)

*can't wait*

We'll be there again this year. We went last year for the first time, it was awesome and it looks like it will be even better this year. We can't wait!!!!


----------



## ctarpey (Nov 7, 2010)

I will be attending this year! im very excited to go to my first convention


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm hoping to go, but I might not be able to because of my job. Its the 'holiday season' for us right now and May is like December... The good thing is that people are usually nicer this time of year.


----------



## MizLiz (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks for the tips Monster Maze. We just booked the hotel, got tix, and signed up for three classes. Looking forward to it!


----------

